# Mustervorlage in Illustrator



## Flextone (26. Januar 2006)

Hi!

ich habe nen Problem. Wie kann ich ein Musteranlegen und dann eine Fläche damit füllen?
Das anlegen kann ich, nur ist das füllen irgendwie nicht richtig.
Es verschwindet manchmal die hintergrundfarbe etc.

Weiß jemand einen Rat?

Danke


----------



## chmee (26. Januar 2006)

*Re: Mustervorlage in Illustraor*

Setz doch mal n Screenshot von Deinem nicht erwünschten Ergebnis hier rein.


----------

